# Other Languages > jQuery >  Running html pages offline in a tablet or mobile

## arunb

Hi,

Maybe this question has been asked before, but here is what I want to do.

I am trying to develop an android based application that uses several HTML pages, the pages are modified to look like a native android app, using CSS and jquery.

I have managed to make a test page, using jquery, and also made a css theme to work with it. The page runs fine on my apache server.

The whole collection of above files is now stored in a android phone or tablet. I want to know if this will work without a server (the pages are stored locally), will jquery also work without a server??

thanks
a

----------


## szlamany

As long as you do not do any AJAX POST's the page is static and the jQuery runs in the browser.

But I must ask - why not just create an Android app?

----------


## arunb

> But I must ask - why not just create an Android app?


Native apps or web apps ??

I am considering developing apps using basic4android, are there any other development tools ??

thanks
a

----------


## szlamany

I recently got a job to create an entry program on an Android 7 inch tablet.  First I thought about using my existing web app and a browser on the tablet.  I rejected that because I wanted full screen control - a much tighter and robust user experience.

With that said I opted for a native app.  Using ECLIPSE for the IDE - it's a JAVA-like (C-syntax) language.  I've never had a problem going from VB to C... Bought this book to help me get over any hurdles.

http://www.ebook3000.com/The-Android...DK_211531.html

It's been a really great experience.  I'm using the same WEB METHODS - running in IIS - that my web app uses.  Making AJAX calls to these same method - working with JSON strings.

The app is still in development. I plan on using a local SQLite DB on the tablet for when the tablet is out of range of a network.

----------


## kred

> I am considering developing apps using basic4android, are there any other development tools ??


You could also check HyperNext Android Creator

----------

